
Loopster: all your friends in one place - farmer
http://loopster.com/
======
zkinion
I knew it was only a matter of time before somebody tries to make a "shell"
that allows one at least semi-functionality across several different social
networking/blogging sites.

It'll be successful as long as they can get a decent operating ability [can
post as well as read "updates"], with out quickly being blocked by the sites
themselves. Once the servers are kept away from the social networking sites,
they must continually get new blocks of IP addresses to leach out the content,
which really isn't all that hard.

(There's no magical javascript that will let the user's browser load what part
of those site that you want. Normally the server goes in on the back end and
acts like a proxy, spitting out content to a different interface. I always
thought this approach wouldn't work for long without the social networking
sites eventually blocking the servers, but then again, look at how meebo did
it with all the messaging clients, and didn't get blocked.)

This is based off of the idea that many people will be members of several
social networking sites at once. This notion of "facebook will have more users
than myspace" doesn't mean that the users are completely different people. The
majority of the users will be on both. I myself have a facebook and a myspace.
Most of my friends just stay on myspace, so I find myself logging into both
sites all the time.

I bet this will work. :)

------
timg
I always had the impression that most of the networking sites forbade this.
Well, sounds good if not.

------
joshwa
see also <http://profilelinker.com/>

------
ustrip
Again a "ster"

